# IBS starting to change



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

My IBS is starting to change. seeking some advice now lads and lasses. I am starting to get terrible pain and a spiking sensation in my back and especially my shoulders. The sensation of soemthing really sticking into me. Makes me feel very giddy, dizzy and especially tired.Anyone know any ideas how to treat this.Thanks


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi JamieNo solution from me I'm afraid just some empathy. In my worst attacks I get the giddyness and tiredness and pain in my back (though maybe not as high as my shoulders). Sometimes I have even toppled over







In the middle of an attack I don't find there is a lot I can do save take some Peppermint, magnesium, maybe some buscopan and a hot water bottle.....


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Aw, poor Jamie! Sounds like you're suffering with your own special brand of IBS again xxxI too get the yucky dizziness/tiredness and back pain but it's only as high as my kidneys. Still hurts like buggery..well, maybe not literal buggery *colonoscopy* !!!!Hope you feel better soon and that you find a way to cope with the ever changing symptoms. It gets so hard to deal with when something new always pops up, huh? x


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Thanks from a very frustrated Jamie


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

I too get the tiredness and dizzyness - but only when I eat the 'wrong' foods,and occassionally have an odd pain in my back but only up as far as my kidneys, Sorry not really much help! But usually the tiredness is to overwhelming and I literally fall asleep, then horray, no back ache!! - but its only after eating 'wrong' foods so i dont luckily get it to oftenhope you can feel better soon!!


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

I get the back pains, usually in my lower back. I get disoriented and dizzy frequently also. Fatigue is a problem for me too. I usually take naps in the afternoon so I can make it through the evening and night. I recommend napping frequently and stretching to prevent the back pain (obviously not while you're bent over in pain) Yoga helps me to keep my muscles stretched out.Hope you feel better


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Hello Jamie. How are you??How long has these new symptoms been going on for??I sometimes have similar issues when I am very bloated and its like I can feel spasms right through my body. A couple of times I have fainted with the pain and I am told that it looked like I was having some kind of mild fit with almost my whole body spaming.When im this ill i get very dizzy.Have you spoke to your doctor about it????I find a hot water bottle helps, but maybe something like a tens machine, if this pain continues would help.( I always like to try to avoid more meds!!)Hope you are feeling better Jamie!!Sarah


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Dear Sarah,I bought myself a tens machine about a year ago. It is a life saver, its about the only thing that keeps me able to do things. I too get this spasming throughout my body which I have had for about 9 months now. It can get rather weird, get it in my legs quite violently , my arms, neck chest and head. The back pains, feeling of something sticking into me and the spasms in the back is quite a new symptom. Have had it for about 7 weeks now. This undoubtedly makes me much more dizzy, tired, disorientated and hot than when I have stomach and chest problems.Quite similar to u then i guess...jamie


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hope you are feeling a bit better Jamie.Tell me more about the tens machine. I was given the impression they were a gimmick....


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

My lifesaver Jo


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hm more info than that would be good Jamie














What exactly does it do for you (!) hang on that sounded a bit odd.....







Where did you get it from and how much do they cost.....?CheersJo


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

If you look online at tens.co.uk (think that is the address). It gives u more info. alternatively a big boots will sell them. The price differs in range anything from ï¿½30 odd pounds upto probbaly ï¿½90 pounds.


----------

